# copy / paste



## derGugi (20. November 2002)

hallo

ich durchsuche mittels Makro im Excel Ordner nach bestimmten Word-Dokumenten und möchte Werte in das Escel-Sheet auslesen. Dies möchte ich mit Copy und Paste lösen, aber dat geht irgendwie ned:


```
objWord.Selection.Copy
                
                ThisWorkbook.Worksheets(1).Cells(i + 1, booknumber + 2).Paste
```
Kopieren tut er zwar das gewünschte, aber pasten nicht mehr. Habs auch schon so probiert:


```
AppActivate "Microsoft Excel"
                ThisWorkbook.Worksheets(1).Cells(i + 1, booknumber + 2).Paste
                AppActivate "Microsoft Word"
```

Mit Variablen oder direkter Zuweisung würde es gehen, aber ich möchte es so lösen. Warum geht das nicht?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## derGugi (20. November 2002)

ach ******** ich idiot. musste die zelle zuerst selektieren! 

bitte close, habs gelöst


----------

